# Great Pick 6/21 Copa Mustang



## hamme21 (Jun 21, 2009)

La Equidad vs. Deportes Tolima: take Under 2.5 @ 1.75 (Bwin)

Very high confidence in this pick.


----------



## hamme21 (Jun 21, 2009)

Another win today....

La Equidad vs. Deportes Tolima: take Under 2.5 @ 1.75 WIN!!!!


----------

